

Show HN: My first Web App, Doubles As An Internship Application - andrewdavkay
http://www.ascend17.com/heyibec.html

======
andrewdavkay
Hey, guys looking for feedback on this one, I thought it would be pretty
funny, and demonstrate a lot of my new, self-taught skills, but I was
wondering what HN thought. I know the timer function is a bit askew - working
on it. But I just did this over the weekend and some spare hours this week.
Any bug reports would be great as well...IE Explorer people -- im sorry.

~~~
stfu
Opera user here. Site looks quite torn apart here as well. I always have
sympathy if there are design elements that are challenging, but the layout
looks quite straight forward. So you better have a good reason not having
invested $5 in some guy for fixing your Css ;) Plus the timer jumps back and
forth to random numbers such as "2:1:17:10" or "15533287:1:13:47". Switching
to Firefox and still there are some odd layers linking to some Fonts site plus
some embedded YouTube video? Bid Now button seems to be not working. And is
there any way to "experience" your skills without pulling out my credit card?
Otherwise neat idea but you should be able to polish it up more. And I assume
you are sending some CV along with the site?

~~~
andrewdavkay
Ok, thanks it's supposed to be a bit fun, and the payment gateway was only
implemented to demonstrate that I could implement one, although Stripe made
that really easy to do.

